# Concept of White Privilege is Racist



## Bush92 (Dec 1, 2017)

Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
The Fallacy of ‘White Privilege’


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2017)

Number of Black, gay and feminists are declaring war on society in general...

Plainfield police officer on leave after complaints about her comment


----------



## Norman (Dec 1, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> The Fallacy of ‘White Privilege’



The concept of affirmative action - giving people advantages solely based on skin color - is even more racist.

It's no surprise the party of slavery is behind it all.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Norman (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>



Ah, didn't take long for regressives to arrive.

Since YOU clearly are racist and have benefited from it, I say you pay for your sins. Personally, I am not a racist and haven't benefited so I won't do a thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Norman (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>



Reality: Blacks in America are much much better off than blacks in Africa.

Anyway good that you admit your sins. Let it all come out and perhaps if you deposit certain sum to my account I will forgive.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Tank (Dec 1, 2017)

If blacks weren't so stupid and violent, they could have "privilege" too


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Are they better off than those who did not come to America in chains?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> Anyway good that you admit your sins. Let it all come out and perhaps if you deposit certain sum to my account I will forgive.



Good plan... Reverse reparations...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 1, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> The Fallacy of ‘White Privilege’



More like the less than impressive phallus-y common among the privileged.


----------



## Tank (Dec 1, 2017)

Asians have more "privilege" then Whites


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Bush92 (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lmfao...no.


----------



## Tank (Dec 1, 2017)

Making the right choices in life is not a privilege


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


Dumb negroes think the only reason they are treated poorly is their race.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> Asians have more "privilege" then Whites


Unless they want to become top executives or CEOs


----------



## ihallhou (Dec 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> If blacks weren't so stupid and violent, they could have "privilege" too


Your racism is quite transparent, then!  It's whites who are violent, because we murder innocent children around the world through bombing, and imprison the highest percentage of our population of any country in the world, including china, russia, and insane terrorist nations like iran, syria, libya.  But you're right it's because black people are so inherently violent.  It has nothing to do with the criminal thugs that run the criminal justice system.  You, a domestic terrorist, are allowed to roam free, while in a just, free nation, you'd have been imprisoned long ago for your egregious crimes against humanity.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Dec 1, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Number of Black, gay and feminists are declaring war on society in general...
> 
> Plainfield police officer on leave after complaints about her comment


 The media are creating a war that doesn't exist. When the Rodney King's riot had started. The people were shocked at the verdict of the case. And then Reginald Denny were making fun at angry people, that it had sparked the riot. But Hillary's propaganda army is trying to recreate it by having unfair verdicts and false media coverage. Look at the ruling of the Illegal immigrant that had shot the girl in front of her father. and look at the verdict of the one whom assisted in the murdering of 4 Americans in the Benghazi riot. They are trying to start a civil war so that they can declare martial law, and have Pres.Trump removed and let their Generals that are a part of the Establishment to take over.
 But there are no uprising that is going on. Look at those that the media has been covering. They all looks like they has came out of the insane asylums. But I'm not against the mentally challenge for having acting jobs.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Tank (Dec 1, 2017)

ihallhou said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks weren't so stupid and violent, they could have "privilege" too
> ...




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## ihallhou (Dec 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> ihallhou said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


    You think one person being torched somehow equals the systematic murder or human beings across the world, over many decades?   You, a serial killer, I suppose wouldn't understand morality.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


You fucking left wingers are nuts.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bgrouse (Dec 1, 2017)

ihallhou said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > ihallhou said:
> ...


Whites are just more effective with their violence thanks to their intellects. Negroes angrily flail their arms and legs around for no reason.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2017)

ihallhou said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks weren't so stupid and violent, they could have "privilege" too
> ...



The theatrics are cool and all but let's take a look at real world shit and what's going on today.

*Major Findings*

The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
Both violent and nonviolent crime has been declining in the United States since a high in 1993. 2015 saw a disturbing rise in murder in major American cities that some observers associated with depolicing” in response to intense media and public scrutiny of police activity.
*Crime rates*

There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a nonblack to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
*Interracial crime*

In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
*Urban centers*

In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting”—defined as firing a bullet that hits someone—a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.
In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent.
*Police shootings*

In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
The Color of Crime - American Renaissance


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 1, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> ihallhou said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


It's all because of car companies moving out, the phases of the moon, and slavery.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


My parents didn't own a house.
My father, a Vietnam vet, owned his own business that he built on his own, without debt or help from his parents, so no white privilege hiring in my family.
I never used drugs or got in any trouble, so no cops ever had the opportunity to let me off the hook.

I had to earn my way trough college and grad school with no parent helping me.

Man, I benefited greatly from that "white privilege" didn't I?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > ihallhou said:
> ...



Well yeah...that and global warming


----------



## ihallhou (Dec 1, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You right wingers are murderers.  When you go to prison is only a matter of time.  MURDERER!


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


Whoever made that cartoon strip certainly doesn’t deserve whatever position they are in....


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


You can’t refute 9 and 6.

Time to get a brain, dipshit.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asians have more "privilege" then Whites
> ...


Except white people literally can’t be top executives or CEOs in Asian countries....

So much for “white privilege”....


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 2, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> The Fallacy of ‘White Privilege’


Do you think racism exists ?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Went right over your head


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


We are talking this country
You do not get to justify discrimination because it is worse in other countries

Asians graduate at the top of their classes, yet are underrepresented at top executive levels


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You don’t get to dismiss globalism when talking about “racism” in the west, especially when you created the modern western world through globalism.

BTW, the only people discriminating against Asians in the west are dumbass white liberals who can’t match the pseudo-intelligence of Asians with their own mindless absorption of useless information.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Asians are held up by racists as an example of......if you work hard enough, you will rise to the top

They don't. Asians are acknowledged as top students and top performers. Yet when it comes to selecting top executives......they get passed by in favor of whites


----------



## monkrules (Dec 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Dumb negroes think the only reason they are treated poorly is their race.


If we were paid a buck for every excuse made for the failure of blacks ...

we'd all be millionaires.

And if we were paid a buck for every time we're accused of being the CAUSE of every black's failure...

We'd all be BILLIONAIRES !!!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Norman said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> ...



Another example of white psychosis. What in the hell have you white people been doing f r  the past 241 years if not giving yourself everything because of skin color? Too bad affirmative action doesn't give anyone an advantage and on top of that whites have benefitted the most from it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

monkrules said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb negroes think the only reason they are treated poorly is their race.
> ...



History shows us that you are the cause of the problems blacks face. You, the white racist,


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Except you have benefitted.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You mean colonization? I already showed you that Ethiopia, which had not been colonized at that time, was total shit compared to even a second-rate European power.


----------



## functiong schizophrenic (Dec 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


Hey Rabbi.....What ya doing? 


Bush92 said:


> Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> The Fallacy of ‘White Privilege’


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


1. Let's just forget that black countries tend to fail far more than white countries due to the kinds of people that live there.
2. Blacks have a higher default rate.
3. Blacks are more likely to be violent criminals and stupid.
4. See #2 and #3.
5. Only idiots believe that same number of crimes should always equal same number of arrests/incarcerations.


----------



## functiong schizophrenic (Dec 3, 2017)

ihallhou said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks weren't so stupid and violent, they could have "privilege" too
> ...


But black violence in America is acceptable,  because 1.6% of Americans before 1861 owned slaves? 
 White Privilege is a code word for white genocide


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Asians have it so hard, that they have higher household incomes than Whites...

You do realize that White Christians are probably also under-represented in CEO's too, because a lot of them are Jews.

We know for a fact that when you account for White Christians in Ivy League schools like say Harvard, they are under-represented, because a lot of Jews get accepted  as "White figures"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 3, 2017)

Harvard's 25% Jewish, and it's incoming class is now less than 50% White.

Do the math..... Let's say roughly 20 - 30% of Harvard is White Christian.

Meanwhile 22% of Harvard's incoming class is Asian, and 14% is Black, and 11% is Hispanic.

This means White Christians are more under-represented than anybody at Harvard.

Yeah.... White privilege....


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


So?

We are talking HERE


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

functiong schizophrenic said:


> ihallhou said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



But white  violence is acceptable in America because they want to blame blacks for crime when they commit more?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



That's because Jews are white.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harvard's 25% Jewish, and it's incoming class is now less than 50% White.
> 
> Do the math..... Let's say roughly 20 - 30% of Harvard is White Christian.
> 
> ...



No it doesn't.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> functiong schizophrenic said:
> 
> 
> > ihallhou said:
> ...


White violence is acceptable because they commit it at far lesser rates than blacks, while contributing at far greater rates to the society. It's a cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > functiong schizophrenic said:
> ...



No they don't.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Don't what? Commit violent crimes are lesser rates?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Whites commit the most crimes.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'd have to know what his business was


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's the rate that's important, not the total crimes. Like I said before, I prefer that car that has a 1% chance of failing vs the car that has a 60% chance of failing. I don't care how many in total failed. I care how many in total failed _divided by the total number in use_ (the failure *rate*).


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Actually it's the totals that count. .70 percent of all crimes are committed by whites. We aren't talking about failing cars. We are talking about crime. .And whites commit more of them.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You can believe whatever you want to keep your delusions sustainable for yourself. The truth is in Africa, which is a shithole, so we know which color is better.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Except you are the one telling yourself things. We who are sane know Africa is no shithole, plus we know why those nations struggling there are doing so.

Your kind of white person has been wrong for 400 years. You continue the fine tradition of white stupidity.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So why are they struggling? Colonization, the go-to excuse for negroes?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



It's no excuse. Not if you understand what really happened instead of the 400 year old white boy lie about how the whites were civilizing Africans..


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So how come Ethiopia is a shithole?

And why were all those African shitholes such pushovers for the Europeans?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



These appear to be something you need to go learn.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I already know: negroes are stupid. It's at least partly genetic.

Did you ask this?

_You show me where they we not fine before colonization. _

Well, it happened in the Ethiopia-Italy war. Ethiopia had not been colonized. The Italians were outnumbered AND were the attackers, so the Ethiopians had a defensive bonus. The results were pretty pathetic for Ethiopia. Honestly, despite Italy being a second-rate European power, the casualties made it look like the Ethiopians were fighting with sticks and stones! They actually did have some rifles (presumably whatever the whites gave to them).


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Wrong. You are not superior when you decide to attack a country  you knew didn't have the weapons you have. You are not superior because you have rifles.W hat you are is violent and this is a prime example why we can say whites are the most violent  race.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


They were superior because they knew how to build modern weapons. Ethiopia was a shithole that could make spears, bows and arrows. The Italians did better because they were smarter and had better equipment. How did they get better equipment? By being civilized and less violent in their lands, which allowed their people to live longer and with less fear and worry, developing their intellects and making technological breakthroughs.

The negroes didn't have any shortage of violence in Ethiopia. That's not why they lost. They were just too stupid to beat a modern white fighting force.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

I think I see where the problem is. If you don't think being smart enough to make modern technology is an indication of superiority, then I'm beginning to understand why you think the way you do.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Again because they did not male weapons doesn't mean they were superior. And like I said this is just a show of how violent whites are. They were fighting in Ethiopia but did the Ethiopians decide they were going t  invade and destroy another country? No. And that's the separator. Whites ate just extremely violent and more so than any other race. It's not like whites weren't fighting in Europe. So just face the fact, whites are violent, very violent.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's not that they *didn't* make weapons, it's that they *couldn't* make weapons. They also couldn't run a society that could acquire adequate weapons through trade. 





> And like I said this is just a show of how violent whites are.


It shows how smart whites are.





> They were fighting in Ethiopia but did the Ethiopians decide they were going t  invade and destroy another country? No. And that's the separator. Whites ate just extremely violent and more so than any other race. It's not like whites weren't fighting in Europe. So just face the fact, whites are violent, very violent.


Where do you think African slaves came from? They were captured and sold by other blacks. Blacks are quite violent. They were just too stupid to win. African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 3, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> The Fallacy of ‘White Privilege’


Who is the racist?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Here we go with that shit again. You really need to go study how this actually happened because I do know and for you to try pawning this disingenuous bullshit  as fact just won't work here.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You said blacks were as advanced as whites prior to being colonized:

_Which African nations were fine before colonization? Fine by what metric?
If they suck for the next 1000 years, is it still whitey's fault?

*Every one of them. By all standard metrics.*_

So how does that explain how poorly they did in the war against Italy, a second-rate military power. Remember:
1. They had the defensive advantage.
2. They had the numbers advantage.
3. It's not because they were nonviolent, since they actually managed to gather _more_ men to fight and had the above numbers advantage.

Go ahead, explain.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 4, 2017)

I am seeing smart blacks, and then I am seeing dumb blacks.  And the huge crime rates. This is as  a intellectual ploy by a few smart blacks /dumb whites to leverage being dumb and being gullible  as being liberal. And "accepting" There  is a fool born evey minute, says the late great Al Sharpton.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Explain what?  Having better weapons doesn't make you more advanced.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh, I see. Technology doesn't make one more advanced. Got it!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I am seeing smart blacks, and then I am seeing dumb blacks.  And the huge crime rates. This is as  a intellectual ploy by a few smart blacks /dumb whites to leverage being dumb and being gullible  as being liberal. And "accepting" There  is a fool born evey minute, says the late great Al Sharpton.



I .see huge rates of crime by whites  that get ignored.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Technology? There are other things that are far superior technological advancements than rifles. And really you need to go study .

The *First Italo-Ethiopian War* was fought between Italy and Ethiopia from 1895 to 1896. It originated from a disputed treaty which, the Italians claimed, turned the country into an Italian protectorate. Italy was supported by the two other triple alliance members Germany and Austria. Much to their surprise, they found that Ethiopian ruler Menelik II, rather than being opposed by some of his traditional enemies, was supported by them, so the Italian army, invading Ethiopia from Italian Eritrea in 1893, faced a more united front than they expected. In addition, Ethiopia was supported by Russia, an Orthodox Christian nation like Ethiopia[_clarification needed_] with military advisers, army training, and the sale of weapons for Ethiopian forces during the war. Ethiopia was also supported diplomatically by the United Kingdom and France in order to prevent Italy from becoming a colonial competitor.[6][7] *Full-scale war broke out in 1895, with Italian troops having initial success until Ethiopian troops counterattacked Italian positions and besieged the Italian fort of **Meqele**, forcing its surrender. Italian defeat came about after the **Battle of Adwa**, where the Ethiopian army dealt the heavily outnumbered Italians a decisive blow and forced their retreat back into Eritrea.
*
First Italo-Ethiopian War - Wikipedia

The Italians broke a League of Nations Agreement in 1935 to invade Ethiopia for a second war since they got their asses whipped in the first one.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why don't you tell us about all the technologies the Ethiopians had that the Italians didn't in that time period (1930-1938)?





> And really you need to go study .
> 
> The *First Italo-Ethiopian War* was fought between Italy and Ethiopia from 1895 to 1896. It originated from a disputed treaty which, the Italians claimed, turned the country into an Italian protectorate. Italy was supported by the two other triple alliance members Germany and Austria. Much to their surprise, they found that Ethiopian ruler Menelik II, rather than being opposed by some of his traditional enemies, was supported by them, so the Italian army, invading Ethiopia from Italian Eritrea in 1893, faced a more united front than they expected. In addition, Ethiopia was supported by Russia, an Orthodox Christian nation like Ethiopia[_clarification needed_] with military advisers, army training, and the sale of weapons for Ethiopian forces during the war. Ethiopia was also supported diplomatically by the United Kingdom and France in order to prevent Italy from becoming a colonial competitor.[6][7] *Full-scale war broke out in 1895, with Italian troops having initial success until Ethiopian troops counterattacked Italian positions and besieged the Italian fort of **Meqele**, forcing its surrender. Italian defeat came about after the **Battle of Adwa**, where the Ethiopian army dealt the heavily outnumbered Italians a decisive blow and forced their retreat back into Eritrea.
> *
> ...



Look at the army sizes:

Italy: 18,000-25,000
Ethiopia: 196,000

Italy still suffered fewer dead (15K vs 17K)!

So what's your point? That negroes can match or better whites if they have an 8:1 or greater advantage?

Then Italy came back with still inferior, but comparable numbers and flattened the negroes!


----------



## TheParser (Dec 4, 2017)

I was very disappointed during the 2016 presidential campaign when Secretary Clinton referred to "white privilege."

In my opinion, in 2017 America, there is NO privilege for any one ethnicity.

To be very frank, there only exists "rich people's privilege."

Rich people of ALL ethnicities are insulated from the problems and dangers that are faced every day by NON-rich people of ALL ethnicities: getting a job at decent wages, finding a good school for their children, having enough money to live in a reasonably safe neighborhood, and avoiding being a victim of violent crime.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

TheParser said:


> I was very disappointed during the 2016 presidential campaign when Secretary Clinton referred to "white privilege."
> 
> In my opinion, in 2017 America, there is NO privilege for any one ethnicity.
> 
> ...



When people talk about white privilege they aren't talking money. There is such a thing as white privilege and the term was coined by a white woman named Peggy McIntosh. Why not look up what she describes as white privilege before you comment. Whites families on average have 15 times the wealth of black and Hispanic families. So of you want to talk about money and wealth start there. Lets stop pretending that in 2017 certain things aren't true.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Whitey got his ass kicked punk. .Now you want to cry about army sizes.  Just yesterday your punk ass was bragging about the superior white man beating the black Ethiopians when the Ethiopians had a advantage  My point is that whitey got his ass kicked in Africa and that your claim of white supremacy is a fantasy which has been shown to you once again. Take your beating like a man,


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Fact: all of Africa got it's ass kicked by whitey. That's how they got colonized. The negroes are utter failures, just like you, and the fact that 8 negroes managed to beat 1 Italian doesn't change that.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>






Maine Democrats Laugh About Rising Suicide Rates Among White Males [VIDEO]


"The video shows Fochtmann tell the crowd at a “Values and Vision” community meeting about how the Democratic Party needs more “young people” and “more women.”


“Today, you know, I saw a [inaudible] that said a lot of men, white men are committing suicide,” he continued. “I almost thought yeah, great.” "



"When asked about his remark, Fochtmann told The Daily Caller “a joke’s a joke isn’t it?” "


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



*I already know: negroes are stupid. It's at least partly genetic.

Did you ask this?

You show me where they we not fine before colonization. 

Well, it happened in the Ethiopia-Italy war. Ethiopia had not been colonized. The Italians were outnumbered AND were the attackers, so the Ethiopians had a defensive bonus. The results were pretty pathetic for Ethiopia. Honestly, despite Italy being a second-rate European power, the casualties made it look like the Ethiopians were fighting with sticks and stones! They actually did have some rifles (presumably whatever the whites gave to them).
*
This is what you said loser. And you spent all the day bragging about it. But as we see the whitey got his ass kicked. And you can stop crying about 8:1 because whitey decided to invade a nation where they were outnumbered. So if you walk into a situation where you are outnumbered 8:1 and start a fight and get your ass kicked, that's your own stupidity.

Now you go study colonization dumb white boy, because once you do. you understand that everything you said about whites kicking somebody's ass is not so.

Just like white supremacy is not so.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Whites are just more effective with their violence thanks to their intellects


People are more than just intellect. They have souls and spirits. If we concentrated on them instead of intellect, perhaps we would not be prone to so much violence.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I find it interesting that no matter where the conversation starts, you always bring it around to Africa and your perception of that continent.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I would sTE="bgrouse, post: 18744371, member: 65206"]





IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh, I see. Technology doesn't make one more advanced. Got it![/QUOT


bgrouse said:


> Oh, I see. Technology doesn't make one more advanced. Got it!


I think that how you choose to use your knowledge and technology says a lot more about you than the fact that you have it.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


White males have it so tough in our society
Good thing they have you protecting them


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Monogenism is the prevailing science, polygenism died out with Agassiz; obviously humans are one species, thus intraracial humans.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





THe difference between our posts is that yours is a collection of strawmen and stereotypes while mine is a real world video of a democratic candidate laughing at the idea of white suicides  *and the room full of mass. dems laughing with him.*


You respond to that by ridiculing the idea that whites have it tough in our society. WHile you well know that white life spans are dropping due to economic hardship.


You really need to think about where you are at, and what it says about you as a person.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are the only on here building strawmen.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Says the professor who pretends to not understand grade school math.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm not a professor and I'm not the one with the problem understanding math.

You seem to have a overall problem understanding real life and reality in general.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Your math skills have been on display for everyone here, time and time again. 


I posted a video of dems at play, and made a comment on their behavior.


For you to talk shit about "strawmen" in the face of that is you being a dishonest coward.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My math skills are fine. Just because you dunce caps say something doesn't make it true. Second you are building a straw man


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Imagine a scenario where a school requires an SAT score of 1200 to be considered for admission.


Of the applicants have such scores, 99% are white, and one percent is black.


Due to a diversity program, the school manages to get 12 percent black student body, even though this means they have to admit many blacks with scores far lower  whites who were rejected.


Now, based on your past statements on this topic, as black students approximately reflect their portion of the population and whites are still the majority of the student body, 


Do you see any discrimination in that example?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The difference between our posts is that you do nothing but whine


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yet you do not whine if a school admits a Quarterback with a C average
You do not whine if the school admits the child of a big donor
You do not whine if a student is a legacy admission


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Whites are just more effective with their violence thanks to their intellects
> ...



Actually violence and lack of intellect may go hand, and hand...

Serial Killers Have Under-Developed Brains, Says New Study


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Italians are hardly White..... Just sayin'


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Says the man who still has not addressed the behavior shown by his people in the video.


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Your use of "whine" is just the Logical Fallacy of Proof by RIdicule and an admission on your part that you know you can't make your argument honestly.


You lose.


Restate your points without the bullshit, and I will address them, seriously and honestly.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


They are white.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why don't you try imagining a real scenario because that one has never existed.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Really given that you are white and whites have been the most violent maybe you might want to change the subject.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Italians are white.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Address this:

*UPDATE: The Maine Democratic Party supplied The Daily Caller the following statement after publication.*

*“For the past month, the Maine Democratic Party held public forums all over the state of Maine inviting anyone interested to come and share their thoughts on the direction of the state party. Richard Fochtmann spoke as a private citizen at a public forum and unfortunately, he used his 2 minutes at the mic to make his point with an offensive joke. Another attendee promptly stood up and called the comment out as inappropriate. During that same forum Fochtmann stood up and apologized to the group. This video has been selectively edited without the call-out or ensuing apology, and Fochtmann has been mischaracterized as a ‘featured speaker’ or ‘Democratic leader’ in order to fabricate a controversy. In truth, Fochtmann spoke only for himself.”*

Maine Democrats Laugh About Rising Suicide Rates Among White Males [VIDEO]

Now stop whining.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No you won't. You're a lying whiny sack of white victimization believing shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I'm Polish, and Polish people have been the least violent, along with Czechs, Slovaks,  Hungarians. Swiss, the Irish,  etc.

I could easily prove this with current murder rates, historical violence, etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Italians are Mediterranean's.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yea...ridicule is the correct term

It applies to most of your posts


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I simplified it, in the forlorn hope that you would see how absurd your position is.


Answer the fucking question.



Imagine a scenario where a school requires an SAT score of 1200 to be considered for admission.


Of the applicants have such scores, 99% are white, and one percent is black.


Due to a diversity program, the school manages to get 12 percent black student body, even though this means they have to admit many blacks with scores far lower  whites who were rejected.


Now, based on your past statements on this topic, as black students approximately reflect their portion of the population and whites are still the majority of the student body,


Do you see any discrimination in that example?


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





a. The crowd laughed with him. 

b. Where is the unedited video then? 

c. I repeat, the crowed laughed with him.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You know you are lying.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, you want answers to your questions, so little that you refuse to restate the questions without spin.


Shows how serious you are about what you are saying.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Do you ever post without whimpering?


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Can you ever post without being a dick?


Want to guess how many times some lefty has accused me of "whimpering" to me face, tough guy?


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He speaks for every retard who believes in “white privilege”.

Some attendant of the event with half a brain actually calling out the deepest hypocrisy and insanity in “progressive” circles is not noteworthy or contradictory to the obvious messages sent from throughout the Democrat leadership all over the country for over a decade.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nah, I'm not lying.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Too bad a white person coined the term and described what this meant. You don't know and all you see are the words white privilege and you want to start the white victim train.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That is all you do
You won the fucking election.....stop whining


----------



## Correll (Dec 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You know that you have been unable to refute the points I have made and that you are a racist who supports racist policies and that your defense of your positions consists mostly of playing dumb and various logical fallacies.


Any denials of that, is just lies, rather to me or to yourself.


----------



## Correll (Dec 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Says the liberal demonstrating that his spin is more important to him that the questions he asked.


You happily dropped the point you were supposedly trying to make, to insist on keeping your insults. 


THat shows what type of person you are. As if either of us had any doubt at this point in time.


Have you considered trying to be a better person?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Dec 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I want you to stop being a dick. Or at least less of a dick.


Why does that not mean anything to you?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 7, 2017)

This story had me cracking up






A Florida man burns his girlfriends house and then tries to blame it on a black man. This guy was a Hispanic but he understands the system of white supremacy. He understand the "A black man did it" carries a lot of weight even the black man doesn't exist. His stupid ass was caught, after the police saw his phones google search history were he was typing "How to burn a house"






This why black people should not help Latino's, Asians or any of them when the fire of white supremacy hits them. 

I read another story  yesterday about black doctor in Cali. Dr. Bennet Omalu (Forensic Pathologist ) is he name. He does autospys on dead bodies and blew the whistle on the fuckery that the white supremacist sheriff Steven Moore was upto. 

Steven Moore was interfering with autospy up there. He (Sheriff Steven Moore) goes in and tries to get the doctors to change ruling on deaths. So when the some black men get;'s killed by the white supremacist police force. He (Sheriff Steven Moore) goes in and tries to get it changed to accidental death not a homicide

They're doing all type of shit, cutting out black people hearts, hands everything.

This is what white people do all the time. The system of white supremacy

I hope this brother is safe.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 7, 2017)

It's a privilege to be white. Nothing racist about that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 8, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Number of Black, gay and feminists are declaring war on society in general...
> 
> Plainfield police officer on leave after complaints about her comment



follow up...


Plainfield reinstates police captain despite complaints about her comment


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 11, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Well, us white people haven't been alive for the past 241 years. You seem to dismiss the idea that perhaps white people work for what they have instead of having it handed to them because of their race.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 11, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Those who run things get first dibs


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 11, 2017)

IM2 said:


> functiong schizophrenic said:
> 
> 
> > ihallhou said:
> ...


No violence is acceptable. Per capita, whites do not commit more violent crime.  Who said white violence is acceptable anyway?


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Not that I have noticed. 


What about you? You been given first dibs on shit?


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Calling you on your bullshit is not whining, and you know it.


You know that you don't care about the questions you asked. 


The important part was to get the smear out there.


Why are you like this? Are you that convinced that you can't make any of your arguments, honestly based on their merits?


And if you know that, why don't your change your positions?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Poor Snowflake


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I'm not a snowflake, but you are an asshole.


And you know it. 


Doesn't that bother you?



I just assume that you could stop being an asshole, and you would feel better about yourself.


Am I wrong about that?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I am serious RW.


Why are you so committed to being an asshole?


How can that not be hurting your self image?

Do you suffer from depression or something?


What are you getting out of this?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > functiong schizophrenic said:
> ...



TOTAL crime numbers show that whites commit more crimes.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I've refuted every point you have made.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Well, us white people haven't been alive for the past 241 years. You seem to dismiss the idea that perhaps white people work for what they have instead of having it handed to them because of their race.
*
1776 - 2017 is 241 years. You are alive now which is part of the 241 years. White racism continues now and is part of those 241 years. I have dismissed nothing. You dismiss the reality that whites still today are afforded things because of their race.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




IN your dreams.


Mostly you have said the stupidest things, and then pretended to be too stupid to understand when your stupidity was explained to you.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *Well, us white people haven't been alive for the past 241 years. You seem to dismiss the idea that perhaps white people work for what they have instead of having it handed to them because of their race.
> *
> 1776 - 2017 is 241 years. You are alive now which is part of the 241 years. White racism continues now and is part of those 241 years. I have dismissed nothing. You dismiss the reality that whites still today are afforded things because of their race.




I've repeatedly shown you data that proves otherwise. 

The discrimination today is in FAVOR of blacks, at the expense of whites. And has been for some time.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



When are you going to stop with these whiny posts?

Man up!

Make your point without all the victimhood


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well, us white people haven't been alive for the past 241 years. You seem to dismiss the idea that perhaps white people work for what they have instead of having it handed to them because of their race.
> ...



No you haven't. All you have done is show one study from 1991 that I tore apart. When asked to show a national policy of discrimination against whites you have failed every time to do so.

Because you can't.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your denial and deflection is noted.


My question stands. 


HOw is it that you don't dislike knowing that you are an asshole?


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 13, 2017)

`
`
"_White Privilege_" is an invented ideological term. It only carries weight with those who choose to believe in it. I don't.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why don't you do us all a favor ad produce this data you claim that shows a national policy of discrimination against whites in housing, education,  jobs, income, health care and criminal justice?


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





The study revealed the effects of policy and laws and culture as I repeatedly explained to you, to your completely closed mind.


Your setting of the bar to be an overt policy of discrimination is laughable and was dismissed as the weak dodge it was.


I understand that you CANNOT admit to any of this, as you are in a field where doing so would ruin your career, not to mention how your friends would turn on you.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

.


Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> "_White Privilege_" is an invented ideological term. It only carries weight with those who choose to believe in it. I don't.



White privilege is real. Real enough to be made up by whites, What you don't believe doesn't erase it's existence.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I already did. You pretended to be too stupid to understand it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not it did not. Furthermore it was a study that was done akmost years ago. There is overt policy of discrimination against whites. In that study even the majority of all admitted in 1989 were white. You cannot be the majority of anything and claim racial discrimination. You don't seem to get that.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





YOu can certainly be the majority despite discrimination.

That you cannot understand that simple fact is astounding.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



A Princeton study about college admissions by race is not any evidence of a national policy of racial discrimination by whites in all the areas I asked you to show. Hell. that study didn't even show discrimination against whites in admission to ivy league schools. You can't prove any such thing and you know it. That's why you linger in here where you can get the similarly stupid to cosign your lies.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well given the fact I am black and know that if  there are 10 employees on a job and 9 are black, that a black person cannot claim racial discrimination. If 7 out of 10 students in a college are black, blacks cannot claim racial discrimination. So if whites can claim racial discrimination when an overwhelming number of whites are employed on a job or admitted into college then you have shown an example of white privilege.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It showed hard numbers about the level of discrimination caused by the various policies and programs of discrimination.


Black skin is worth, what was it? 300 sat points I believe. 


That is race based discrimination, and the fact that it is cloaked in "diversity" and/or "anti-discrimination" rhetoric does not change that.


YOur lies are not believed by anyone. NOt even yourself.


YOu support racist discrimination and policy.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Sure they can, if they can show that the one non black person was given the job, not because of his qualifications, but because of his non black skin.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It showed nothing of the sort. .


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Sure it did, and you know it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually they can't. Because blacks can't just get jobs only because they are black. You apparently have no clue about title VII or any real law pertaining to equal opportunity. You just run your mouth off because you get to  and you do so by repeating the same stupid shit trying to get under a black persons skin knowing your coward ass will never produce any evidence and that you will just keep repeating the  same dumb ass line  every  day.  Now I've heard enough of your opinion boy, Produce  evidence of a mother fucking national policy of racial discrimination against whites in housing, jobs, education , income, health care and criminal justice. I want solid policy not any more of  your dumb ass crybaby punk opinions boy.

Because for all of this nations time whites have gotten things only because of t he color of their skin. The sooner you quit lying to yourself about this, the better off  you will be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> The Fallacy of ‘White Privilege’


Fallacy of OP thread opinion


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Produce the evidence you have been asked to produce. That 1989 study did not produce shit. In fact somce the study was actually done in 1989:

*Study: anti-black hiring discrimination is as prevalent today as it was in 1989*

Americans are as racist as they were back in the late 1980s — at least in one crucial area: jobs.

A new study, by researchers at Northwestern University, Harvard, and the Institute for Social Research in Norway, looked at every available field experiment on hiring discrimination from 1989 through 2015. The researchers found that anti-black racism in hiring is unchanged since at least 1989, while anti-Latino racism may have decreased modestly.

They looked at two kinds of experiments: résumé and in-person audits. In the first, researchers send out résumés with similar levels of education, experience, and so on, but the names differ so some résumés have a stereotypically black or Latino name and the others have a stereotypically white name. In the second, applicants go in-person to apply for a job; they each share similar qualifications, but some are white while others are black or brown.

In total, the researchers produced 24 studies with 30 estimates of discrimination for black and Latino Americans, collectively representing more than 54,000 applications submitted for more than 25,000 positions.

They concluded that, on average, “white applicants receive 36% more callbacks than equally qualified African Americans” while “[w]hite applicants receive on average 24% more callbacks than Latinos.”

Study: anti-black hiring discrimination is as prevalent today as it was in 1989

It's time you learned a hard lesson. And the more you argue the worse it's going to get for you.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats do not understand why they can’t win.
> ...



There is no fallacy in that opinion. Just because YOU don't want to believe it doesn't male this a fallacy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


There is no evidence to sustain the opinion thus it is a fallacy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well actually there is plenty of evidence as Peggy McIntosh pointed out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Opinion is not evidence.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Sure they do, I've seen it personally.


Some company or department starts wanting to be more diverse for whatever reason, including fear of being sued, and suddenly actual qualifications take a back seat to skin color.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Sorry, considering your dishonesty with the studies I've posted in the past, you don't have the credibility for me to look at your studies.


Besides, I know that anything I say that is not a mea culpa will just be dismissed by you.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All of it has been debunked.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> .White privilege is real. Real enough to be made up by whites, What you don't believe doesn't erase it's existence.


`
People believe in many different things. As I said, it only is real for those who choose to believe it. I try use language that brings people together, not drive them apart, which is why I completely reject it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > .White privilege is real. Real enough to be made up by whites, What you don't believe doesn't erase it's existence.
> ...



Well the language you thinks brings people together drives them apart because of your refusal to respect the experiences of others.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Says the black person that thinks she knows what white people think.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



None of it has been debunked. White privilege exists you just refuse to accept it because you live in a lie whereby you tell yourself that whites are losing out.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...



I'm  a man Correll, And I know that whites have benefitted from 241 years of American history t hat includes racism and racial preferences for whites.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I am not dismissing the experiences of whites to state that whites have been the beneficiaries of racist policy. The facts show it. That's why you can't produce any evidence of a national policy against whites in any of the areas I asked yoy to.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So, it's cool for a black man to dismiss the experiences of whites, but not the other way around. 


Got it. 


I knew that it would be different, because, you know, reasons.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You can't produce the evidence. Just admit it. It is a lie to say that whites are being discriminated against.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



LOL!!!


You are willing to accept the experiences of whites as long as they tell you what you want to hear?


Wow. FOr a lefty, that's a pretty open mind. 


For an actual thinking person with a brain, not so much.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I produced it plenty of times. You are just either a liar or dumb as a stick. If not both.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Who has dismissed the experience of whites?  The only experience being dismissed is your imagination.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You have, all the time.

YOu did just now, with Wind.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Produce the evidence if that national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the areas I asked you to.

Or shut up.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Produce the evidence of a national policy of discrimination against whites in the areas I asked you so that I can better understand he experiences of whites big mouth.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It is illegal to discriminate because of race. So if you work in a company that in 2017 has never hired a person of color, scared of getting sued then you are working for a company that is probably breaking the law. .Better qualified people of color have been passed over for years for stupid whites to get jobs, admissions and promotions. Stop crying white boy.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Well the language you thinks brings people together drives them apart because of your refusal to respect the experiences of others.


`
I see things much differently than you. For starters, I'm not part of the far left. Also, I generally NEVER hear that term except on the internet where it has become a meme. Among the academics I know,  use of that term is considered politically destructive. But if it makes you feel good, go for it.  No one is stopping you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Correll is a hard core racist whom I had to put on Ignore.  His message has become more filthy over the years.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the language you thinks brings people together drives them apart because of your refusal to respect the experiences of others.
> ...



I doesn't make me feel anything. I did not need a white female PROFESSOR telling me how whites get to do things we as blacks don't. And you don't have to be [art of the far left t understand the truth. And  I don't know what kind of academics you know since again this term was coined by a white female college professor. That's about as academic as it gets. I'm sure you would not dispute the use of the term if it was applied to males which she did also.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah I experienced his ignorance on anther thread I started. He can obly repeat the same lie time after time and when asked by anyone to produce evidence he can't . For some reason he thinks a 1989 study about admission into ivy league schools is evidence of a nation wide pattern of discrimination against whites in all areas when that study doesn't even shows evidence of discrimination against whites once you read it.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol! All your studies are biased far left attempt to justify a preconceived conclusion! Lol.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your picture is of Operation Pink lady. Racism is dead in 2017.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nah. The truth is what it is. Racism has not died and whites are not the ones being discriminated against.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wrong. History has shown that a bunch of liberal kooks from New England have done more harm than good to this country.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Democrats in state legislatures and in Congress make the racist laws. Liberal media propaganda supports these policies. The truth is different.
{{meta.pageTitle}}


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am right. That's why you can't produce credible evidence that supports what you claim.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Student disproves theory that “No Irish" signs never existed


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Antifa terrorists were there to tear down statues of historic figures. Lol. Really? Lol.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That study was submitted by Correll as proof of anti-white discrimination when in fact it does not show discrimination at Harvard much less a country-wide discrimination against whites.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But this is not a “hate crime. “ Only whites can commit a hate crime says the government.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

"This academic paper gives some specific examples of anti-Irish discrimination in the US.

Noel Ignatiev's book _How The Irish Became White_ also contains a number of well-researched incidents.

The author of the paper cited in the OP may be basing his argument on a linguistic quibble--whether or not the exact wording "No Irish Need Apply" ever appeared on a sign or newspaper advertisement, the fact is that "Only Americans need apply" and "Protestants only" were both quite common in the early 19th century. 

As Jensen notes, the popularity of the phrase as a catch-all for anti-Irish discrimination was cemented by the 1860s rise to popularity of the song "No Irish Need Apply." Certainly, "no Irish need apply" was a much catchier (and easy to rhyme) phrase than "Protestants only."

This group of Massachusetts reenactors has a very good piece about this on the site. It includes an 1864 editorial from Boston's Catholic newspaper about the realities of anti-Irish discrimination in employment, as well as scans of some contemporary ads.

My larger point about Jensen's article is that it seems disingenuous--the "victimization" he reports was not a "myth" at all. Irish people _were_ discriminated against, routinely, in the US in the early 19th century. The only possible "myth" here would be in the exact wording of a newspaper or window advertisement, to which my answer would have to be, "So what?"


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

Eric Holder and Barry felt hate crimes could only be committed by whitey.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Only whites can commit a hate crime says the government.


link, please

Holder says the opposite of Bush92's claim


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

.


Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I live in a republican state. So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Eric Holder and Barry felt hate crimes could only be committed by whitey.



That is untrue. So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

National policy against white Catholics and Jews.
Milestones: 1921–1936 - Office of the Historian


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



This was an immigration bill that discriminated against asians. The Irish practiced racial discrimination against blacks. So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Holder and Barry felt hate crimes could only be committed by whitey.
> ...


You blithering idiot. Democrats had control of Congress, Barry was POTUS and Holder was AG.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Where is the “national “ policy of discrimination against blacks in these areas post Civil War?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> National policy against white Catholics and Jews.
> Milestones: 1921–1936 - Office of the Historian



And they both groups still practiced discrimination against backs. So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth that exists today.


Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Post civil war had jim crow. So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth now.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


State laws. “National laws?”


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Tax policy. My hard earned dollars go to support blacks living and loving in public housing, getting free medical care and free lunches in school. My tax dollars pay for their public defenders and then to house them in prison. All because of a 70% rate of out of wedlock births in black communities.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I pay taxes too bitch.  No one asked for your dumb ass white boy stupid assertion about births out of wedlock. So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


And those dollars supports white, white Hispanics, non-white Hispanics, Asians, etc., doing that as well.

So you are mad about welfare not race.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Keep crying black boy....


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



National supreme court decisions allowed the states to practice Jim Crow.  So  then why don't YOU shows us the national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the legal process, criminal justice, education, housing, employment, wages and wealth now


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I'm not crying, I'm busting your racist ass for the liar you are.


----------



## sakinago (Dec 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>



Notice how he doesn’t have any facts...just cartoons. 

If you think anything might sound racist, here’s a trick, just insert a different race into it, and see how it rolls of the tongue. 

“Asian privilege”
“Mexican privilege” 

“Black people need to recognize their black privilege, that they all are privileged, and that there’s nothing they can do about it.”

Now you try. Find a quote that sounds racist, and just insert another race into it.


----------



## sakinago (Dec 13, 2017)

Here’s a tweet I found. From a former nurse. 

“Every white woman raises a detriment to society when they raise a son,” the now-deleted post read. “Someone with the HIGHEST propensity to be a terrorist, rapist, racist, and domestic violence all-star. Historically every son you had should be sacrificed to the wolves B-tch.” 

Let’s inject a different race in there. 

“Every Hispanic women raises a detriment to society when they raise a son,” “someone with the highest propensity to be a terrorist,  rapist, racist, and domestic violence all star. Historically every son you had should be sacrificed to the wolves bitch.”

Now you try. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

sakinago said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's not that simple. You can't just insert the name of a race into a quote without including the history or experience of that race into that quote.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are crying about white people finally starting to realize that they have group interests that don’t involve self-flagellation while posting racist shit by mostly self-hating coons.

You are most definitely crying.


----------



## sakinago (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Now you try


----------



## sakinago (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


“You are crying about black people finally starting to realize that they don’t have group interests that don’t involve self flagellation while posting racist shit by mostly self-hating crackers.” 

That’s was easy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I've posted nothing racist.

I hate to shock your amnesia but whites have been aware of their own self interests since July 4th, 1776.
 .


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Tell that to coons like Peggy McIntosh.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...



Np because you can't do it. You cannot insert another race into a claim about whites when that other race has been the ones who have suffered as a result of white racism. In order for you to be able to do what you say, both have to have similar histories.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

sakinago said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


A “coon” is what black people call suspected self-haters in their community.

I was referring to self-hating white shits like Peggy McIntosh and the dipshits on #Whitenonsense.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Considering the classic use of the word coon by white racists such as you has been a black person,






You probably can't call Peggy McIntosh a coon.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I only ever call white masochist traitors “coons”. The exact same way black supremacist “liberals” call black conservatives “coons” for actually embracing some liberal racial policies.

What’s the matter? Can’t stomach your own medicine?


----------



## sakinago (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


White people have been killing and enslaving each other for a lot longer than any other race. Blacks have done the same to themselves, middle easterners actually still practice slavery today, and slavery is larger than its ever been in human history today. Racism isn’t limited to one group, attributes cannot be contributed based on skin color. Racism is something we all practice, we are tribal by human nature, that doesn’t mean there’s anything to excuse it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



The last thing I would call McIntosh is a person who hates herself. You however represent a person full of self hate.

The problem with you racists is that you are always trying to use what we say in comparison to you as whites. There is no similarity in what we experience.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



If you were actually giving me my medicine it would be one thing. But in this instance you are simply making yourself look like the dumb ass you really are. McIntosh is speaking the truth. Black conservatives aren't. You call people back supremacists but no one is preaching black supremacy.  Everything you say is simply a lie that you repeat over and over in places like this because you are allowed to.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


McIntosh has no fucking clue about her heritage and delights in the fact that Europe is being destroyed.

She exemplifies self-hate better than just about anyone.

Only bitches like Jane Elliot are any better as an example of pure self-hate.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



No, you exemplify self hate. That is what white racism is all about. Insecure whites who hate being white so much they have to male up a lie of supremacy because of their race.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The only thing I hate about being white is the fact that so many mentally deficient cucks have actually taken over the reins of the glorious European legacy and white “conservatives” are generally too stupid to understand that they should doing everything in their power to throw these pieces of shit out.

The white renaissance that is coming will make sure the self hating whites are never formed ever again.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



That renaissance is never going to come. Mainly because those making this claim are the ones full of self hate.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It is interesting that you feel you have the right to define what is acceptable evidence.


Not so much in how self serving it is, or how stupid it is that you think I won't notice, but that you think you will get away with it.

What was  you job again?


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






It is interesting that you feel you have the right to define what is acceptable evidence.


Not so much in how self serving it is, or how stupid it is that you think I won't notice, but that you think you will get away with it.

What was  you job again?


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





It is interesting that you "missed" the word "more".


And, due to whatever reason, sometimes the pool of qualified candidates just doesn't include any blacks. 

Anywhoo, Like I said, I've seen it personally, more qualified whites passed over to give the job to less qualified blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Produce the evidence of that national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the areas I asked you to.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No you haven't. You're just another white racist making shit up.  Produce the evidence if that national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the areas I asked you to.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why? SO you can play dumb again?

Mmmm,...


NO, no one doubts that you are dumb.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Says the black man discounting the experiences of the white man.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Play dumb to what? Your imagination? You can't produce such evidence and we all know it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually I have been taught all about the experiences of the white man. So shut up and produce the evidence of that national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the areas I asked you to.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Says the man who doesn't understand simple proportions.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Oh, so NOW, reading and hearing about something is a way to learn about something you don't personally know?

Is this something new, cause the other day you were pretty harsh with someone for supposedly discounting your experiences.


Or, is it, like everything else for libs, different rules based on skin color?


White people can't know about black experiences, but black people can know about whites?



Or do you just say whatever shit feels right in the moment, and are shocked each time someone points our the contradictions?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I understand proportions and why whites like you try arguing using proportions. Produce the evidence of that national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the areas I asked you to.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I know personally that very well qualified backs have been denied jobs for decades for less qualified dumb ass whites. We know about white experiences because we earn about them in school and socially because the majority of people here are white dumb ass! You keep trying to use  false equivalences to build strawman after strawman. Produce the evidence of that national policy of racial discrimination against whites in the areas I asked you to.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

You two bore me.

No national or state policy exists that discriminates against whites.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> You two bore me.
> 
> No national or state policy exists that discriminates against whites.



I know that. I was trying to get Correll to provide evidence that supports his claim of discrimination against whites.

I was having fun playing with Corrells simple mind and watching him twist and turn as he couldn't produce any evidence.

C'mon man!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks, IM2, for getting me on the right path.  Correll and his mates and their anti-American values are part of the reason AL went blue Tuesday night.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *Well, us white people haven't been alive for the past 241 years. You seem to dismiss the idea that perhaps white people work for what they have instead of having it handed to them because of their race.
> *
> 1776 - 2017 is 241 years. You are alive now which is part of the 241 years. White racism continues now and is part of those 241 years. I have dismissed nothing. You dismiss the reality that whites still today are afforded things because of their race.


It is more that rich and powerful people are afforded things, not because of their race, but because of their power and wealth


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well, us white people haven't been alive for the past 241 years. You seem to dismiss the idea that perhaps white people work for what they have instead of having it handed to them because of their race.
> ...



Sure Molly. race has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not true. If it was, I would have gotten every job I applied for, since I am white.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It doesn't exactly work that way Molly. You have a simpletons understanding of this and it's a willful misunderstanding that you use in order to try denying the truth. Whites gave gotten things only because of their skin color since at east 7-4-1776 and that's the truth.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> It doesn't exactly work that way Molly. You have a simpletons understanding of this and it's a willful misunderstanding that you use in order to try denying the truth. Whites gave gotten things only because of their skin color since at east 7-4-1776 and that's the truth.


`
`
I've always thought that the best way to win people over, is to insult and demean them.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Didn't say that. Your posts seem to indicate that all whites have gotten everything they ever had by being white.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Calling someone a simpleton is pretty degrading. How about having a civil discussion without insults? You DO NOT know all whites to be able to assume your beliefs. You seem to believe that blacks can prosper on their own merit but not whites. Shame on you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


No, the indication is that having a white complexion is a boost up in getting jobs.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


"Because for all of this nations time whites have gotten things only because of t he color of their skin. The sooner you quit lying to yourself about this, the better off you will be." This post indicates otherwise.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I am going to be honest. You don't have to like it.  History support every word I say. You not so much. Furthermore it is an insult to me to have to read how race isn't a factor in anything when I have personally experienced where it has been. So if you don't want o have a civil conversation drop the line of race doesn't have anything to do with it. I don't have to know all whites to say what I do. This is why I say you come from a simpletons perspective. I do know what laws and policies have allowed for whites, every white and if they did not take advantage of those laws, the laws were still there for t hem. This you seem unable to understand.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Actually it supports everything I said. You have to get the opportunity first. So if blacks are purposefully denied opportunities while whites get them, the results are due to the fact they are white.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

History clearly reveals that in the US a white skin gave individuals better access to good paying jobs and education.

To deny that is to reveal either ignorance, mental feebleness, malignant motivation, or any combination or all of them.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You evidentally don't read well. I never said race was never a factor. You on the other hand, have mentioned whites as a whole getting everything based only on race. Yes, there are racists (of every color), yes, whites have benefitted, but not all. I don't paint with a broad brush. I try to treat people as individuals, not lump them together as a race.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



you've never posted any "studies" that were legitimate.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Considering your blatant dishonesty when it comes to proportions, your claims are dismissed.


My experiences stand. You can't understand them because you are not white.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Of course I did.

Are you actually denying the well known fact that there is wide spread discrimination in Ivy League admissions in FAVOR of blacks at the cost of whites?


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Because it's false 

Have you ever been on an Ivy League campus?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I read very well and I know exactly what I have said. You said this:

*It is more that rich and powerful people are afforded things, not because of their race, but because of their power and wealth.
*
All of your comments don't have any merit when you look at laws and polices that were made which benefitted whites by giving them opportunities that people who were not white could get.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There is no such discrimination. And still that doesn't male a case for your claim of national anti white discrimination.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well I can understand and you are lying. What you need to get is that your use of proportion is what's dishonest. You keep running from my request because you cannot show us a national policy of racial discrimination against white people. You can't do it. You lose little boy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I doubt if he ever has.  He posted up a 1989 study and makes a claim.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2, why are you being spiteful?  If you won, you won, despite with Miz says.

However, isolated examples of prejudice against whites do occur as we all know.

When Detmer was fired at BYU instead of Sitake, the reason was that the Polynesian players would have xfrd elsewhere.  

Such things do happen, but far more rarely to whites than those of color.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> IM2, why are you being spiteful?  If you won, you won, despite with Miz says.
> 
> However, isolated examples of prejudice against whites do occur as we all know.
> 
> ...



Because I'm tired of reading racist shit all the time in here. You can't see the spitefulness in this being done here?

Polynesian players were going to BYU when Lavell Edwards was coaching and when Mendenhall was coaching. Both of these men were white. BYU is a Mormon school that for years practiced racial discrimination and the only reason they don't now is a court decision forced the Mormon religion to stop discriminating by race. Whites have NEVER face absolute group discrimination in every aspect of what it talkes to be successful in a capitalist economic system.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

I agree with your conclusion, but that does not invalidate that counter anti-white discrimination does occur on occasion, albeit far far less.

It's that last point the white racists hate: that it happens it all, because the white racists wants to keep their white privilege forever period.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with your conclusion, but that does not invalidate that counter anti-white discrimination does occur on occasion, albeit far far less.
> 
> It's that last point the white racists hate: that it happens it all, because the white racists wants to keep their white privilege forever period.



I deleted my post Sharkey  and I did so because I want you to consider this.

In the cases where whites are claiming they are being discriminated against, usually its being done by a white person who is in charge. If I was applying for a job,  looking for a promotion, or looking to be admitted into a majority black university and was denied fir a white person, I could not holler and whine about being racially discriminated against when the person making the decision was black. Yet this is what you are describing when you are talking about individual cases of racial discrimination against whites.

What you said was fair enough but I do think you missed this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

So a white did a reverse color engineering against a white: so what?

It is still anti-white discrimination.

The problem is that you want the whole enchilada instead of 95% of it.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes I did. It is still true. SOME people may have benefitted and gotten things because of their race, not all, as you have indicated. You also don't seem to think that any white people have actually worked for what they have. You assume too much and your assumptions are wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



The laws and policies made were not made for some whites but for all of them. Understand?


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Are you saying the laws and policies today are not made for anyone but whites? You are intent on twisting or ignoring my posts completely. You also won't acknowledge that any white people actually work for what they have.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> So a white did a reverse color engineering against a white: so what?
> 
> It is still anti-white discrimination.
> 
> The problem is that you want the whole enchilada instead of 95% of it.



I want the same rules to apply to whites as applies to us. We cannot file a racial discrimination suit against a black boss if they hire a white person instead of a black one.

There is no anti white discrimination. Period.


.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > So a white did a reverse color engineering against a white: so what?
> ...


I have actually heard black business owners say they would never hire a white person. Yes, there IS white discrimination. I, personally, would not want to work where I wasn't wanted.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I was asked to leave a liquor store in south central LA...they said no White people allowed...Blew my mind...True story...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I haven't ignored anything you have said. YOU simply keep denying historical fact. Molly what kind of education do you have? I am saying that over the course of this nations history including right now, that laws and policies have been made denying others opportunities while giving whites those opportunities. This is why whites are where they are now. That's just simply the truth. I am also saying that whites are still denying others things while giving opportunities to whites. That is true also. So if you are given a opportunity someone else doesn't get talking about how hard you have worked is irrelevant because in order for you to worked hard you have to get the chance to work first.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sure you have. There is no white discrimination, This is not about not wanting to work where you are not wanted.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Sure you did. So why didn't you get a  lawyer and file suit?


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I have NOT denied any historical facts. I am talking about today, not history. Since I was not part of the history that thought whites were superior beings, I cannot relate to that mindthought. I do not know of any laws NOW that deny others opportunities. I have lost jobs to blacks, guess what? They were more qualified than I was. By the way, I am an educated woman. Educated people can disagree with others, this does not make them stupid.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are saying that if someone says they would not hire someone because of their race, it is not discrimination?


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Because it is California.

People in California are either too dumb to comprehend anti-white racism, don’t care about it, or they actively promote it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



There is no such thing as anti white racism. There is a made up term promoted by white supremacists, but that's about it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a white supremacist.

That is just a term made up by anti-white racists.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



There is such a thing as white supremacists because that's what they call themselves.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




No, I have not. 


But the studies clearly show a 300 point discrimination in favor of students that have black skin.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Yes there is, and yes it does.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Nothing dishonest about pointing out the universities that have to discriminate against whites and asians in order to get more blacks in are practicing discrimination, 

even though whites are still in the majority of their student body.


They have to discriminate to get even the number of blacks they do have, because their goals, ie representative blacks, ignores the reality of poor black academics.


Thus the number you should be looking at to see lack of discrimination is not the proportion of blacks in the nation, 

but the proportion of blacks in the potential student body with competitive academic achievement.


Which is obviously far, far lower.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




SO post a later study refuting the study I posted, or admit that the numbers and the discrimination are real.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's dishonest when that doesn't happen.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No. YOU  produce evidence of a national policy of racial discrimination against whites in all the areas I detailed.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually they show that thee are more whites than everyone else in those ivy league schools.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If you could produce the evidence you would have done so. So there is no such discrimination and yur constant crying amd whining doesn't make it so.


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There is no anti white bias in the ivy leagues. If there were then most ivied wouldn't look like biff and muffy's playtime. (Although now it's probably biff, muffy and mei


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yup. He's clearly never been on an Ivy League campus. When we looked at Harvard it was not particularly diverse. And even a school like NYU in the heart of NYC has mostly white and Asian kids. (With some, but not enough, diversity)


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




We've been talking about when I already did that, and your defense was to play stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



.You never did show that. You can't show that. It does not exist.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



BUt significantly underrepresented according to this link.


Ivy League - Wikipedia


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Then why is princeton resisting revealing their admission records?


Princeton is scrambling to block its admissions records from being released


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




These numbers from 2011 show otherwise.



Ivy League - Wikipedia


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Totally did, and you know it.


Does it not bother you that you have to lie?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Princeton is not a national policy of anti white discrimination in, housing, education, law enforcement, criminal justice, income and wealth, hoe ownership, jobs, promotions and health care.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The majority of students in all these ivy league schools were white.

There are nearly 5,000 universities and colleges in this nation.  8 of them are in the ivy league.  8 colleges show no national policy of anything.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It doesn't bother me because I'm not the one lying.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>



I'm glad you posted this, because I have a couple questions for proponents of this sort of thought on which I've never been able to get a straight answer.

So, when black people are turned down automatically for a job position, I can see the benefit, in that there's less competition for any job spot.  A white individual doesn't automatically benefit from this, but as often as the more qualified candidate was the nonwhite that was passed over, the white candidate benefited.  Granted.  Insofar as people will only hire whites, whites benefit.

That said, how did Bob's grandparents benefit from the bank being shady to black people?  Now that banks are less racist, have they stopped loaning money to otherwise qualified whites?  If Bob's grandparents paid their mortgage successfully, then did they benefit from black people being shit on, or did they just benefit from the bank making an accurate assessment of their ability to repay their loan?

How did Bob benefit from that black girl getting arrested?  If black mustache had let that girl off with a warning, would that somehow have obligated blonde mustache to throw cuffs on Bob?  If there's a law on the books somewhere that says that for every white person let off with a warning a black person must go down in their place, I haven't seen it.

I keep hearing and reading this argument that all white people benefit from the oppression of people of color, but in most of these cases, I'm not seeing it.  When I've been arrested in the past, not ONE of my white friends, acquaintances or family members have ever received a boon of any sort from it, near as I can tell.  Perhaps you can explain to me where I'm mistaken?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Blacks are significantly underrepresented also but you clam that blacks are being admitted at the expense of whites. So then we use your standard with blacks on whites meaning the majority of all students on ivy league campuses are white. And the majority of students on ivy league campuses are white. But 8 schools do not make an argument about national anti white discrimination. We both know it and apparently you are an uneducated dunce cap.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You gotten all kinds of straight answers. You just don't want  to accept them.

You apparently believe in what is called the Teflon theory of American history.

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Teflon Theory of History


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's actually not what I believe at all, and it's certainly not what I said or what I asked.  And no, I haven't gotten plenty of straight answers.  I keep getting answers like what you just posted, by which I mean not answers at all.  Just deflections of my questions that accuse me of believing shit I don't believe rather than addressing what I've actually said.

Care to try again, or should I just add you to the list of ideologues who don't have the verbal intelligence to explain their own beliefs?


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Nope, they are just a good example of how such policy results in massive and wide spread discrimination.


Harvard is fighting to hide it's discrimination too.



Document Fight Slows Inquiry of Affirmative Action at Harvard



This case is going to blow your lies completely out of the water.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





THey show the results of all the policies that were put in place to help blacks advance.


ie massive and wide spread discrimination against whites.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




YOu are, and you know it.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Blacks are significantly underrated despite the massive and wide spread discrimination practiced in their favor.


The academic achievement of high school blacks is that bad, for whatever reason(s).


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sure you did. So why didn't you get a lawyer and file suit


Because I'm not a whiny little bitch that has been told my whole life that my problems are caused by someone else and not myself...


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're more likely to be discriminated against at Harvard if you aren't a legacy or if daddy didn't donate 2 million dollars like jarrod's.

I am once again going to opine that you have never walked around an Ivy League campus.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Or if you're Asian and only outscore your non-Asian peers by 150 points on the SAT.


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No one outscired me by 150 points on the LSAT. And yes. Asians are overrepreaentes  based on LSAT scores.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Overrepresented based on test scoring, no.  Overrepresented based on arbitrarily basing "correct" representation on the percentage they make up of society at large, sure.  Not based on test scoring, though.


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



Care to explain?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



No I don't care to try again. If you cannot see how the 200 plus years of laws and policies denying non whites of opportunities have helped all whites, then you don't want to understand.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Again what you say is not true.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Asians are only required to out score whites by 150 points.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No they aren't examples of anything unless you want to make shit up. And  this case isn't going t o blow anything out of anywhere.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you did. So why didn't you get a lawyer and file suit
> ...



You were the ne complaining about being told that no whites were allowed in that store. So apparently that never happened.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You seem to have a problem with the truth. These policies were not put in place just for blacks. And there is no massive and widespread discrimination against whites.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If I was wrong you could produce all the ways whites are being discriminated in the areas I requested. All you are doing is avoiding the fact that you can't by trying to reverse things. That's not going to work. You can't produce the evidence. Don't be like Roy Moore. Just shut up and concede.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You were the ne complaining about being told that no whites were allowed in that store. So apparently that never happened


Surly you know the difference between complaining and relaying a story...Don't you see that that little stretch on your part shows that you are not honest nor sincere?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You were the ne complaining about being told that no whites were allowed in that store. So apparently that never happened
> ...



I sure do and you were complaining. If what you say happened you had the law on your side and the right to complain to the law about being discriminated against. If you did not take advantage of that right then you have nothing to say. I'm really used to talking with intelligent people. Most of you guys here don't come close.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wow, again you ignore what I've actually said and attribute to me some beliefs that I don't hold and never espoused.  If you just refuse to have a conversation about the specific aspects of your beliefs, fine, say so, but don't put words in my mouth, use them to dismiss me out of hand, and then tell me -I'm- the one that's unwilling to try and understand.


----------



## Correll (Dec 16, 2017)

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





The numbers show that black skin is even more valuable than being a legacy.


I thought I already admitted not having been to an ivy league campus, in the same post where I linked to demographics showing that your claim that are not diverse was false.


----------



## Correll (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Please clarify before I waste time crushing your stupid claim.


Are you denying that black high school academic achievement is bad?


----------



## Correll (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Why are they not good examples? Dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Those policies were almost exclusively put in place for blacks. 

The case I linked to, once the liberal ivy league schools release their records, will demonstrate massive and widespread discrimination against whites.

The stories will be focused on the discrimination against asians, and this will give you the illusion of an excuse to claim they do not show discrimination against whites, though that will take more acting stupid on your part to pull off.


----------



## Correll (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




The reason that ivy league schools are used, is not because they are special in any way as being more discriminatory against whites than any other institution in America


but because they keep very good admission records.


And thus the discrimination can be shown very clearly in hard numbers that only the most dishonest or stupid person could deny.


Other examples would almost certainly have less good documentation and more subjectivity in their process, thus making it even easier for you to play stupid and pretend not to see the numbers.


And the numbers are clear. Having black skin is the best advantage you can have.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



I've ignored nothing. I answered your question. You do believe in teflon history. You are unable to  understand the first thing of how laws and policies helped your family through the years, which in the  end has benefitted you. I mean look at the stupid ass questions you ask. How did bios parents benefit from the shady way the banks treated blacks? They were able to own a home blacks could not. How did bob benefit from the black girl getting arrested? Really? Bob had the same drugs on him, did not get arrested and was only warned. No arrest record on the books for bob which increases his chances of getting jobs, apartments, homes, loans, etc. If the cops had not arrested that black girl they were not obligated to arrest bob. The fact is that Bob had drugs on him breaking the law ans he was not arrested while breaking the law. And you can't see how his race benefitted him. You want to assume these things because you wan to deny the fact that whites have benefitted from racism. For you to be so stupid as not to see these things means you are almost willful in your denial.

You are apparently naïve or willful, because banks are not less racist and they have provided loans to all kinds of whites who had questionable credit or did not repay. What your post is, is a rationalization of racism instead of an honest look at how racism has impacted blacks and whites. That cartoon was pretty straightforward. But you want to deny it's truth. Whites, all whites, have benefitted from racism in America. I know this shatters your little belief in how hard you whites work and how much you value education and that's why you got ahead, but unfortunately for you we can pull out supreme court cases that tell us the courts denied rights to non whites that whites had which created opportunities for ALL whites that ALL non whites could not get.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lol!  You just can't have this discussion without putting words in my mouth that allow you to paint me as morally flawed, can you?  Fuck it, I'm done trying to tell you that what I'm getting at isn't a Teflon history statement.  I didn't ask a blanket question about how whites benefited from black oppression; the unpaid contribution of slavery to the early colonial/US economy was a thing.  I'm not denying your point outright.  I specifically chose the two situations that I did because those situations, near as I can tell, don't represent zero sum games.

When you say that Bob's parents benefited from the banks turning blacks down, your reasoning is that they could own a house that the black people couldn't.  I agree, but that's a benefit that they gained from the bank treating them properly.  How did the bank treating the black people poorly have anything to do with how they treated Bob's parents?  Surely, if the bank had been honestly assessing the ability of black applicants to repay their loans and acting accordingly, that wouldn't have prevented them from doing the same for Bob's parents?  If I'm missing something here, I'd honestly like to know.

Similarly, with the arrest and non arrest, I don't see how the oppression of the black girl was a boon to Bob.  I get that his race benefitted him, but not at the girl's expense.  If the cops had arrested Bob, would they have treated the girl any differently?  Conversely, if they had let the girl off with a warning, would they have arrested Bob?  No.  While he might be benefitting because of the officers' positive views of Bob's race, that doesn't come at anyone's expense other than the state's loss in potential fine revenue.  While the black girl's oppression might hinge on the same racial biases of the officers that paid out in Bob's favor, Bob himself didn't benefit from it, and Bob himself didn't have a hand in causing the girl's arrest.  Again, unless I'm missing something here, which I'd be happy to have pointed out for me.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



You can't  really be this stupid can you?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So that's it?  Nothing?  And I'm stupid?  Lol


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



Yes you are. Read what you post. Here let me show you.

*When you say that Bob's parents benefited from the banks turning blacks down, your reasoning is that they could own a house that the black people couldn't.  I agree, but that's a benefit that they gained from the bank treating them properly.  How did the bank treating the black people poorly have anything to do with how they treated Bob's parents?  Surely, if the bank had been honestly assessing the ability of black applicants to repay their loans and acting accordingly, that wouldn't have prevented them from doing the same for Bob's parents?  If I'm missing something here, I'd honestly like to know.*

They got treated properly because  they were white. You want  excuse racism with the bank assessing something properly but history shows us that assessing t things properly by the banks relative to race doesn't happen. You seem unable to realize this. For example banks wee denying blacks guaranteed government backed loans. The ability to pay the loan was guaranteed by the government. That's what fueled the growth of suburbs and it also provided whites an increase in accumulated wealth they could pass to  their children which affects whites  today. These are realities you and every other white person here denies.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You seem unable to comprehend the specifics of what you read.  I'm not excusing the racism of banks turning down black people based on race, that shit's horrific.  What I'm saying is that I don't see how white people at large benefitted from this practice, just as I don't see how white people at large benefit from the incarceration of black people, insofar as that incarceration is unjust or unwarranted.  I only see, in these two particular situations, how white people at large have benefited by being treated as individuals with basic human dignity, which doesn't, as far as I know, actually hinge on dehumanizing people who aren't white.

I could very well be wrong about that, and if you've got some reasoning as to how recognizing a white person as an individual with basic human dignity is facilitated by dehumanizing someone who isn't white, I'm open to it, but you've yet to offer it.

And stop with the constant string of assumptions, please.  Your prejudices are so thick I almost can't bear to work through them to talk to your angry ass, which is a pretty typical reason why I never seem to get deep enough into this conversation to get straight answers.  My pops is Scottish Irish and working class, my mom's Hawaiian Chinese and her family's land got swiped a couple generations back after the take over.  I don't have any particular interest in white washing history or reality, just an interest in understanding it accurately, which means not just lumping events together under the general header of white privilege without thoroughly identifying them on a case by case basis.  Just because an explanation would kinda fit with the general flow of history does not mean it's the accurate explanation.  So please, stop assuming you know who I am and what I believe based on a couple short exchanges.  It's insulting to me and it makes you look like a prick.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 8, 2018)

You know you live in a society without White privilege.

When you're from Poland, bother to make a English rock song with good lyrics, and almost no one knows you in America.

But, that the Black Puerto Rican living in American territory makes degenerate music on the radio in Spanish, and it's on the radio, and a big hit in America.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 8, 2018)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...


And what if the arresting officer(s) are black? Some people don't compare apples to apples, if one person has a record or more drugs on them, they will face harsher sentences.It isn't always about race.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 8, 2018)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...


True, one person being turned down for a loan, regardless of race, doesn't mean someone else will get a loan because of their race.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 9, 2018)

.


Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



.I don't make assumptions. .

*Black Applicants More Than Twice as Likely as Whites to be Denied Home Loans*
*Latest Zillow analysis shows minority groups struggle to access credit, and home values in minority neighborhoods were disproportionately affected in housing boom and bust*
*- In 2013, 27.6 percent of blacks and 21.9 percent of Hispanics who applied for a conventional mortgage were denied, while only 10.4 percent of white applicants were denied.*
*- Nationwide, home values in predominantly Hispanic neighborhoods fell an average of 46.3 percent from the pre-recession peak to the bottom of the market. Over the same period of time, home values fell by 32.1 percent in largely black communities, by 23.6 percent in largely white areas, and by 19.2 percent in mostly Asian areas.*
*- Home values in both black and Hispanic communities nationwide also have farther to climb before getting back to peak levels, while home values in white and Asian neighborhoods have returned or nearly returned to their peak levels.*

Press Releases

Now how do you think denying loans to blacks and giving them to whites have benefitted whites in gaining access to credit and wealth accumulation? It is very difficult o have these discussions with you uneducated amateurs. When I say this I say this from the perspective of a person educated in sociology, a man w has studied for more than 30 years the impact of policy upon minority communities. It is apparent you haven't done that but you want to argue like you really have a valid premise on which to vase your disagreement with me on. Blacks did not create the term or define the term white privilege. Whites did that. So you go get mad at Peggy McIntosh. Have her explain to you what she means by the term white privilege. OK?

For you to not see how a whites nor being incarcerated for crimes but blacks are benefits whites shows a willful ignorance. You are telling me how not having a criminal record doesn't benefit you even though you committed a crime.You saw two cases and want to argue. I have  seen several thousand personally and in my research have seen here have been millions of similar instances. So then your argument becomes invalid to me because you have not done the necessary research to understand how I come t my conclusion, nor have you done the necessary research to make an unformed opinion on this matter..


----------



## IM2 (Jan 9, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Seeing ourselves as individuals erases our history and hides the way in which wealth has accumulated over generations and benefits us, as a group, today. Our country was founded on the exploits of slavery (as well as genocide), and racism did not end when slavery ended. Legal exclusion of people of color, in addition to illegal acts of terrorism against them such as lynching, continued all the way through the 1960s. * For example, people of color were denied Federal Housing Act (FHA) loans in the 1950s that allowed a generation of whites to attain middle class status through home ownership *(Wise, 2005). Home ownership is critical in the U.S. because it is how the “average” person builds and passes down wealth, providing the starting point for the next generation (Yeung & Conley, 2008).

People of color were systematically denied this opportunity and today the average white family has eight times the wealth of the average black or Latino family (Conley, 1999; Federal Reserve Board, 2007). *Excluding people of color from mechanisms of society that allow the building of wealth continues today through illegal but common practices such as higher mortgage rates, more difficulty getting loans, real estate agents steering them a**way from “good” neighborhoods, discrimination in hiring, and unequal school funding (Johnson & Shapiro, 2003; Oliver & Shapiro, 1995).* Insisting on Individualism hides the reality of white advantage at every level of our past and present society through superficial and simplistic platitudes such as “I didn't own slaves so I have not benefited from racism.”

Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...


/
I agree that black people were denied a lot of things due to their race. What I was saying is that it did not guarantee that a white person would get the loan. Whites were turned down too.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 9, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Molly those were government guaranteed loans. If they could not repay the loan, the government did. Whites did not get turned down and as you see today 90 percent of all whites do not get turned down for mortgages. Let's be honest when we talk and quit trying to find so many ways to create a false equivalence in order to male claims of how terrible whites have had it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 9, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know you want to deny all things racial but the evidence doesn't support  you.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...


I definitely do not deny all things racial, but you  believe everything is racial when it is not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Black Applicants More Than Twice as Likely as Whites to be Denied Home Loans*
> *Latest Zillow analysis shows minority groups struggle to access credit, and home values in minority neighborhoods were disproportionately affected in housing boom and bust*
> *- In 2013, 27.6 percent of blacks and 21.9 percent of Hispanics who applied for a conventional mortgage were denied, while only 10.4 percent of white applicants were denied.*



And what was the average income level, credit score, and debt to income ratio of those groups? Without that data this is a meaningless statistic.


*



			- Nationwide, home values in predominantly Hispanic neighborhoods fell an average of 46.3 percent from the pre-recession peak to the bottom of the market. Over the same period of time, home values fell by 32.1 percent in largely black communities, by 23.6 percent in largely white areas, and by 19.2 percent in mostly Asian areas.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *- Home values in both black and Hispanic communities nationwide also have farther to climb before getting back to peak levels, while home values in white and Asian neighborhoods have returned or nearly returned to their peak levels.*





Home values in white and Asian neighborhoods are bouncing back faster because those neighborhoods are generally a more desirable place to live. Higher demand equals higher prices.  It's basic economics.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



You don't make assumptions?  Every other time you respond to me you tell me that I'm only saying what I'm saying because I'm white, which assumes a premise that isn't true.  You also tell me, constantly, that I wouldn't feel the same if the tables were reversed, assuming that I'm only against racism against white people, which also isn't true.  Don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining.

Next up, those stats are potentially fucked up, but those Hispanic people and those black people being turned down for their loans doesn't actually benefit anyone who gets approved for their loans.  If the banks loaned money to the black people who were qualified but got passed over, they would still have the credit available to loan money to all of the white people that got their loans.

You can show me all the stats that you want about how the banks were fucking people, and you can reiterate until you're blue in the face that white people benefited from being treated like human beings when they applied, but until you can tell me how the latter was dependent on the former, you haven't actually shown how white people benefitted from the part where the banks were fucking over people of color.

It's the same with the arrests.  Yes, it is absolutely true that it is beneficial to a white person to not have a criminal record.  The question that I have is how is it contingent on a black person being wrongly arrested?  What does a black man catching a case for nothing have to do with a cop not similarly arresting a white guy for no reason?  Are the cops working on wrongful arrest quotas?  "We gotta fuck over 300 people this month!  If we fuck over 300 black people, then we don't have to fuck over any good whites!"  Sorry, but I'm not buying it.  Until you can tie the actual wrongful arrests to some sort of benefit to white people, then the only thing whites are benefiting from in this scenario is not being fucked over.

The reason that I make these distinctions is because what you're implying is reckless and certain to cause further division in our country.  If you say that white people being treated as human beings actually HINGES on people of color being actively oppressed, then you're saying that the only way for people of color to be treated as human beings is for white people to be actively oppressed.  I find this dichotomy not only abhorrent, but fucking absurd.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



On the other hand, NOT seeing ourselves (and more importantly, others) as individuals denies the existence of individuals whose families didn't benefit from generations of wealth creation, who inherited no wealth and no property from families who never had any to leave them, whether acquired historically or otherwise (this includes MOST white people).  Not viewing people as individuals leads us to take punitive action against people who have not only done nothing to deserve it, but don't have access to any wealth that was denied to black people over their race.

Furthermore, not viewing people as individuals leads us to take negative attributes of shitty people we've encountered from other races, and apply them to all members of that race, despite that they don't factually describe many of the individuals to which we apply them.  It leads us to look at statistical differences and make stupid generalizations about criminality, which leads to racial profiling, police with itchy trigger fingers when dealing with individuals from certain demographics, irrational expectations of terrorism.

Essentially, taking an individual or a collectivist view breaks down, at some point, along roughly the same lines as guilty until proven innocent or innocent until proven guilty.  I tend to side with the latter, as punishing the wicked isn't as important to me as leaving the innocent unharmed.  Perhaps you feel differently, in which case I can see swearing by a racial, collectivist viewpoint as though it's a moral imperative.  Personally, though, I think it's a fucking horrific idea that only encourages deep rifts in racial relations, and that the only "benefit" to such thinking is that it offers a simple way to satiate hatred and bloodlust without actually have to seek out a deserving target.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>



I don't think Lewis still works for ESPN. Spike Lee owns his own film making company. Curt Schilling was fired after consistently  making  extremist comments.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 10, 2018)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You can dey the history of America all you want. That is your right. I'm not going to.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Black Applicants More Than Twice as Likely as Whites to be Denied Home Loans*
> ...



Actually that's not true.   Second you can make all the excuses you want but this analysis was done after studying all factors including the things you mentioned,


----------



## IM2 (Jan 10, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I don't believe everything is racial but the things I have attributed to race are due to race because there is at east 30 years of evidence I have seen that says it is due to race. If 1,000 whites are provided an opportunity they only get to have and 100 of them do not take that opportunity doesn't mean that the opportunity did not exist for all 1,000 whites. And if the 900 whites benefitted, out of that 1,000 it does mean that the majority of whites did benefit. Now just because they had that choice means they were allowed to he opportunity others could not get which provided them a chance they chose not to take which is better than not getting to male that choice at all. You do not have the knowledge base to be trying to argue with me about this.

For example you do not see how unequal formulas for education based on property values that are really artificially created by realtors based on race has impacted the quality of education for blacks and whites. So a poor white child whose parents did not inherit anything and rents their home ends up with a better education in the school in the white community because even as they rent, the property is owned and has a value.  Them the school has more resources to spend in order to increase educational outcomes.

You see Molly whtes such as you at real quick to make claims of how things have benefitted all blacks, such as affirmative action. But when its time to look athe 241 years of government efforts that hae provided whites opportunities, whites like you want to akways try saying it doesn't apply to all whites. We call that a double standard.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How do you know?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't deny any event that you've proposed.  What I've said is that you have yet to demonstrate a causal relationship between black people being oppressed in these two examples and white people benefitting.  Should I take your complete refusal to acknowledge anything I've said as your concession that you cannot, in fact, present any such relationship?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Never made these claims and you know it. Your knowledge base is skewed and one sided. I never said blacks weren't discrimination nated against. I simply said not all whites are approved for loans.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 11, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



My knowledge base is greater than yours these issues. You are trying to make excuses. All whites don't get loans does not cover for the fact that we see that blacks are more than double those turned down for mortgages. And in the specific case that started this argument happed as result of the FHA program,.90 plus percent of all loans in this program were given to whites. Credit or ability to repay did not matter in this program because the government was guaranteeing the loans meaning that no matter what the bank would get the loan repaid. So maybe you would like to explain to me how or why it happened that 90 plus percent of whites got these loans while less than 3 percent of all blacks got them..


----------



## IM2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Because there are Asian slums and very nice black communities.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



Except I did. I don't know how you can't see it, but that's your problem not mine.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No, you just kept showing how black people were denied loans, and then explaining how white people benefitted from getting loans.  You never showed how the latter was actually dependent, or effected in any way by the former.  Never even tried.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not2BSubjugated said:
> ...



The color of skin was the determining factor. The color of the skin was what actually depended upon and affected the out come of the decision to loan. Anyone with any intelligence can see that and it doesn't need any further explanation.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's only half true.  The color of the skin was the determining factor for black people being unreasonably turned down when they were.  With white people, the color of the skin was only the determining factor for assessing their application fairly.  The decision to loan them money was and is ultimately determined, past that point, by the bank's confidence that, with the proper rate of interest, they are likely to profit by agreeing to the requested loan.

Saying that it was all based on skin color doesn't explain how treating white people fairly was the reason behind the black people being turned down, or how black people being turned down was the reason behind the white people being treated fairly.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I did not make any excuses. I never denied that blacks were denied loans because of their race. Today, however, I believe most people, regardless of race, are denied because of their credit history, etc., not race.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If there are nice black communities they are far and few between and every majority black neighborhood I've ever been to do was a crime ridden shithole. 

As for Asian slums, yes, those do exist, but those are mostly Filipinos and other Pacific Islanders.  Continental Asians, such as my family, are generally better educated and wealthier than most white people and our neighborhoods are in demand and that's the bottom line.  More demand equals higher prices.  For the most part, nobody wants to live in a black ghetto, but in those instances where white hipsters start moving in and begin cleaning up the neighborhoods, like Harlem and Bed-Stuy in NYC, and real estate prices begin to rise, then you loons start bitching about gentrification, so no matter what you tards are never happy.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Sorry dude, but Asian comprises many people. And Asians face the same racism we do. Asians have the same slums, crime and gangs too.  Asians have organized crime that brings in plenty of drugs. I have way too many friends from various nations within the Asian sphere to listen to your idiocy.  Crime is higher in the white community than in any other but whites have successfully found the stupid sellout types who cosign their racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well when you do the research, you find that belief is one thing reality is another.

I am going to tell you a story. One of several hundred similar stories I heard over the course if my time working in the black community.

I met a older widow years ago named McCord She owned a city block of property  including a grocery store in Kansas City Kansas. I met her in the course of doing business. but she had a story to tell me. At one time she had wanted to expand her grocery store so she went to the bank to get a loan, She was denied. Now we can make excuses like maybe she didn't gave good credit, but she owned a city block, with a grocery store that she owned  that included several rental houses and at least 2 other businesses,  on that same block. I doubt if her credit was bad.

So she decided to put up her store for collateral, she still was denied. She the put up the store and 3 houses she owned and still was denied.  No one white would have been done this way. This is one of several hundred stories like this I heard and I am just one person. We have to stop denying these things, Race plays a huge role in many things today. And it is time for certain whites to stop telling us who are not white how it doesn't happen now when we see it happening all the time..


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Apparently, when you do enough research, you realize that anecdotal evidence is not evidence of statistical probability.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Funny, I had none of those issues at all, but then maybe that's because I finished school, went to college, and didn't have a baby mama before I was married.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am sure it probably does happen today, but I don't believe it is widespread. You cannot make anyone really believe that the only reason blacks are turned down for anything is because of race.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


just by calling him a racist makes yuo a racist lol


----------



## IM2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So did I.  So what's your point?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 1, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I don't have to make anyone do anything. The facts show what the truth is. You can either accept it, or you can deny it. You've not been black ever, you've not faced racism ever, so you can't say anything really about what's not caused because of race. But you think you can so you do so, and what you say is refuted by fact. What YOU believe is irrelevant.  Facts show us that racism is widespread today. Just as it has ever been. Just because the signs don't exist.......


----------

